# 2016 june 4 fixed grand cross correlates with Isaac Newtons code (stock bottom)



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

The crash low of 1987 to the minute occured when a double grand cross was most exact in heliocentric

The low of the 1929-1932 bear market was within 24 hours of a grand cross in geocentric

The high in the number of 52 week new lows for the 07-09 bear market on the NYSE happened on the day of a grand cross.


Based on Sidereal astrology on June 4th 2016 the planets will form a near perfect grand cross (2 degrees of orb) in the fixed signs. Jupitor in the lion, Saturn in the eagle, Neptune in the man & the sun, moon & Venus in the bull.

Ezekiel : as for the likeness of their faces they four had a face of a man, a face of a lion, on the right side & they four had a face of an Ox on the left side they also had a face of an eagle.


What is also interesting about this grand cross is Isaac Newton had written that 49 years from June 5 1967 would be important.

Will be interesting to see how the markets react going into June 4 2016


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

2016 lines up with sequence 32 of the 9/56 year cycle of financial panics


----------



## Underworld (Aug 26, 2009)

.......................


----------



## banjopete (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm still trying to figure out if you're for real lonewolf? Some posts I see that there are some cohesive ideas and responses but this style of post, I'm sorry, I just don't have the faith I guess, best of luck in June 2016, let me know how it goes.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

lonewolf said:


> The crash low of 1987 to the minute occured when a double grand cross was most exact in heliocentric
> 
> The low of the 1929-1932 bear market was within 24 hours of a grand cross in geocentric
> 
> ...


Are you trolling or for real? Sometimes you add to the conversation, and sometimes you throw this stuff out. What gives?


----------



## DmDave (Dec 1, 2014)

Off his meds...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Guys, lonewolf has his own investing style.
He is not a troll.
Try to read & understand, if you like.
If not, just skip over the posts.


----------



## Underworld (Aug 26, 2009)

I appreciate his input. It's always good to listen to everyones theories - it keeps your mind open and you always learn something.
Just couldn't tell whether this one was trolling


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

HaroldCrump said:


> Guys, lonewolf has his own investing style.
> He is not a troll.
> Try to read & understand, if you like.
> If not, just skip over the posts.


Fair enough. I have never heard of anyone using Astrology as an investing style is all. Like I mentioned up thread, lonewolf has a lot to offer, but I wasn't sure if this thread was for real is all.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

There are more global financial astrologers out there than you could ever guess [many probably don't even admit it], who use not just basic economic data, but also astronomical cycles as financial forecasts. I have seen plenty such titles at libraries. Not for my understanding/interest, but lonewolf isn't alone. 

By now, everyone who's been around long enough, know Lonewolf's unconventional forecast strategies very well, yet people keep ridiculing him, rather than simply skipping his posts, if so bothered by its content. 

An astronomical formula: (A x B / (A - B) = Synodic Cycle (where A and B are the sidereal periods of the two planets involved).


----------



## etfstrader (Sep 26, 2014)

jaybee said:


> Fair enough. I have never heard of anyone using Astrology as an investing style is all. Like I mentioned up thread, lonewolf has a lot to offer, but I wasn't sure if this thread was for real is all.


As I mentioned from another thread, it's very amazing to see traders/investors applying astro stuff to their analysis which I've seen that it works for some successful traders. I borrowed below chart to show how one of them applying this stuff along with technical analysis. Therefore, I'm sure you'll learn a thing or two from lonewolf if you pay close attention to his inputs.

Be warned that you might feel dizzy by looking at below chart :biggrin:


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

That is a very impressive graph, etfstrader. Impressive in that the author seems to believe that if enough is thrown at the reader, they may see a pattern. For example, if the moon cycle doesn't work, just invert it.

I find is astounding to think that people confuse correlation with causation. Just because there is appears to be a link, doesn't mean that there is one. How much astronomical/astrological data is out there? Throw some of it on a graph, and it just might stick. 

It is hard for me to imagine how some astrological events can cause anything to happen in our stock markets, unless lots of people out there believe in the stuff. Perhaps that is what lonewolf is trying to do. Convert us, to cause the occurrence. Do you think he has some short holdings?


----------



## etfstrader (Sep 26, 2014)

Guban said:


> That is a very impressive graph, etfstrader. Impressive in that the author seems to believe that if enough is thrown at the reader, they may see a pattern. For example, if the moon cycle doesn't work, just invert it.
> 
> I find is astounding to think that people confuse correlation with causation. Just because there is appears to be a link, doesn't mean that there is one. How much astronomical/astrological data is out there? Throw some of it on a graph, and it just might stick.
> 
> It is hard for me to imagine how some astrological events can cause anything to happen in our stock markets, unless lots of people out there believe in the stuff. Perhaps that is what lonewolf is trying to do. Convert us, to cause the occurrence. Do you think he has some short holdings?


Since I've no knowledge about astro stuff, I don't want to make further comments on this. All I can say is that different kind of strategies/methods work for different kind of investors. It doesn't work for you does not mean it won't work for others. If one is in doubt about it, why not google it to figure out what this stuff is all about before making negative comments or making fun out of it. 

All and all, we are all here to learn where due diligence is a must before making a decision to invest, which means one can't just blindly follow anybody. Speaking of which, if this astro stuff is not suitable for anyone, you either read it for fun or skip his thread without showing a less class person you are by making negative comments.


----------



## Guban (Jul 5, 2011)

etfstrader said:


> Since I've no knowledge about astro stuff, I don't want to make further comments on this. All I can say is that different kind of strategies/methods work for different kind of investors. It doesn't work for you does not mean it won't work for others. If one is in doubt about it, why not google it to figure out what this stuff is all about before making negative comments or making fun out of it.
> 
> All and all, we are all here to learn where due diligence is a must before making a decision to invest, which means one can't just blindly follow anybody. Speaking of which, if this astro stuff is not suitable for anyone, you either read it for fun or skip his thread without showing a less class person you are by making negative comments.


Wow, lots of comments for someone that has "no knowledge" about the subject. I also note that you don't have any concrete criticisms about what I wrote, but assumed that it doesn't work for me and that I don't know about it. Throwing darts may work for some people, but doesn't mean that people can't comment/criticize. 

Do negative comments always imply "less class"? What negative comments are you referring to that were so offensive? 
1) correlation vs causation? It is not directed at any one person. Unfortunately, it is a common point of view by many. I apologize if I have offended you as that was not my intent.
2) lonewolf's short holdings? See smiley face.


----------



## moisimplementmoi (Oct 20, 2014)

curious, i am not really knowledgeable on astrology. How does it work with time zone?


----------



## DmDave (Dec 1, 2014)

Nope, I just checked my broker on their Bangladesh butter production research, looks like the S&P 500 will have another stellar year in 2015.


----------

